# Panel austauschen - Anfängerfrage



## Guest (9. Jun 2008)

Hallo,
weil es um Swing geht, poste ich die Frage hier.

Ich habe einen JFrame und ein JPanel, das ich auf BorderLayout.CENTER gelegt habe.

```
public class PanelTauscher{
	JFrame frame;
	public PanelTauscher(){
		frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		
		JButton button = new JButton("tausche panel");
		button.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				// wie tausche ich das CENTER panel durch ein anderes panel
			}
		});
		
		JPanel panel1 = new JPanel();
		panel1.add(new JLabel("Das ist panel 1"));
		
		frame.add(button,BorderLayout.NORTH);
		frame.add(panel1,BorderLayout.CENTER);		
		
		frame.pack();
		frame.setSize(640, 480);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}	
	
	public static void main(String[]argv){	
		new PanelTauscher();
	}	
}
```

Wenn ich jetzt panel1 durch Knopfdruck austauschen möchte, wie mache ich das?
Reicht es wenn ich in der actionPerformed Methode einfach schreibe:

```
this.add(panel[b]2[/b],BorderLayout.CENTER);
```

Oder muss ich da noch was revalidieren?


----------



## Marco13 (9. Jun 2008)

Nach Änderungen an sichtbaren Components muss man i.a. (wenn sie das Layout beeinflussen) auf jeden Fall "validate()" aufrufen. Es müßte in dem Fall schon reichen, das neue Panel mit 
this.add(panel2,BorderLayout.CENTER);
hinzuzufügen, weil im CENTER nur eine Component liegen kann, und diese demnach ersetzt werden müßte. Auf der sicheren Seite wäre man, wenn man das alte Panel erst entfernen würden. Müßte man ggf. mal im Quellcode nachsehen (wobei in der Deku diesbezüglich anscheinend nichts spezifiziert ist....)


----------



## anderer Gast (10. Jun 2008)

Was mache ich aber, wenn ich nicht weiss, welches JPanel im Moment im CENTER liegt, bzw. wie kann ich das vom Frame erfragen? Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit, den CENTER-Bereich des BorderLayouts direkt anzusprechen (zu löschen), unabhängig davon, welches Panel da nun drin liegt?


----------



## Marco13 (10. Jun 2008)

OK, hab mal nachgeguckt: Wenn man 
panel.add(comp0, BorderLayout.CENTER);
panel.add(comp1, BorderLayout.CENTER);
macht, liegen dort wirklich ZWEI Components, und es kommt Mist raus (hätte man sich eigentlich denken können, aber anhand der Doku konnte man IMHO nicht 100% sicher sein).

Es gibt dann zumindest 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder, man merkt sich, welche Component man ins Center gelegt hat...

```
class Foo
{
    private Component currentCenterComponent = null;

    public void addToCenter(Component component)
    {
        if (currentCenterComponent != null)
        {
            panel.remove(currentCenterComponent);
        }
        currentCenterComponent = component;
        if (currentCenterComponent != null)
        {
            panel.add(currentCenterComponent, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        }
        panel.validate();
}
```
oder man legt die Component in eine andere, die immer fest im CENTER liegt

```
class Foo
{
    private Component centerContainer = new JPanel(new GridLayout(0,0));

    public Foo()
    {
        ....
        panel.add(centerContainer, BorderLayout.CENTER);
    }

    public void change()
    {
        centerContainer.removeAll();
        centerContainer.add(theNewPanel);
        panel.validate(); 
    }

}
```


----------



## anderer Gast (10. Jun 2008)

Danke. Das mit dem Extra-Panel im CENTER-Bereich des Frame scheint mir die bessere Möglichkeit. Das .validate() des Panel alleine reicht aber wohl nicht, ich muss auch noch zusätzlich ein .repaint() ausführen, dann klappt es problemlos.


----------



## Gast (10. Jun 2008)

Ich bedanke mich auch!


----------



## anderer Gast (11. Jun 2008)

Das .repaint() kann man wohl doch auch weglassen...

Mir ist aber auch noch aufgefallen, dass das .removeAll() auch das BorderLayout des alten Panels entfernt. Das muss ich nach dem entfernen dann erst wieder hinzufügen, da sonst mein neues Panel nicht in den ganzen CENTER-Bereich ausgedehnt wird, sondern nur klein zentriert in der Mitte ist.

Also, in meinem Hauptmenue sieht es dann so aus:


```
[...]

if (e.getActionCommand().equals("Personen anzeigen")) {
			hauptframe.hauptPanel.removeAll();
			hauptframe.hauptPanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout(5,5));
			hauptframe.hauptPanel.add(new PersonenListePanel());
			hauptframe.hauptPanel.validate();
		}

[...]
```


Dann in der Klasse PersonenListePanel muss ich aber auch nochmal das BorderLayout setzen... Dort kommt ein JScrollPane mit JTable (und mit TableModel) in den CENTER-Bereich. Wenn eins der beiden hier genannten BorderLayouts fehlt, wird die Tabelle nur klein zentriert in der Mitte des Panels angezeigt.


```
[...]

public class PersonenListePanel extends JPanel {

[...]

setLayout(new BorderLayout(5,5));

[...]
```

Irgendwie hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass das Anzeigen des neuen Panels nach dem Klick auf den Menüpunkt relativ langsam geht. Vielleicht gibt es doch noch eine bessere Lösung. Mit dem zweimal Setzen des BorderLayouts bin ich auch nicht so ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jun 2008)

Das sollte auch nicht nötig sein. Mit removeAll werden alle Components entfernt, aber nicht das Layout! Poste ggf. mal ein compilierbares Codestückchen, wo das Problem auftritt...


----------



## anderer Gast (11. Jun 2008)

Hmm, ich versuch mal den Code der betroffenen Klassen zu posten...


Zuerst mal die KLasse mit dem Menü:

```
public class HauptMenue extends JMenuBar implements ActionListener {
	
	HauptFrame hauptframe;
	
	
	public HauptMenue(HauptFrame hauptframe) {
		
		this.hauptframe = hauptframe;

		JMenu m;
		JMenuItem mi;

		m = new JMenu("Person");
		mi = new JMenuItem("neue Person...");
		mi.setActionCommand("neuePerson");
		mi.addActionListener(this);
		m.add(mi);
		m.add(new JMenuItem("Person laden"));
		
		mi = new JMenuItem("Personen anzeigen");
		mi.addActionListener(this);
		m.add(mi);
		
		m.addSeparator();
		m.add(new JMenuItem("Schliessen"));
		m.addSeparator();
		m.add(new JMenuItem("Persondaten speichern"));
		m.addSeparator();
		mi = new JMenuItem("Beenden");
		mi.setActionCommand("Beenden");
		mi.addActionListener(this);
		m.add(mi);

		add(m);
		
		m = new JMenu("Antrag");
		
		add(m);
		
		m = new JMenu("Statistik");
		
		add(m);
		
		m = new JMenu("Einstellungen");
		
		add(m);
		
		m = new JMenu("Hilfe");
		
		add(m);

		
		
		
	}
	
	
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {

		if (e.getActionCommand().equals("Beenden")) {
			System.exit(0);
		}

		if (e.getActionCommand().equals("neuePerson")) {
			new DialogNeuePerson(hauptframe);
		}

		if (e.getActionCommand().equals("Personen anzeigen")) {
			hauptframe.hauptPanel.removeAll();
			hauptframe.hauptPanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout(5,5));
			hauptframe.hauptPanel.add(new PersonenListePanel());
			hauptframe.hauptPanel.validate();
		}
				
		if (e.getActionCommand().equals("Einstellungen")) {
			
		}

	}
	
	
	
	
	
	

}
```


Dann die Klasse mit JScrollPane und JTable:

```
public class PersonenListePanel extends JPanel {
	
	PersonenTable personenTable;
	PersonenTableModel personenTableModel;
	JScrollPane scrollPane;
	
	DBHandler dbHandler;
	
	PersonButton newPerson, editPerson, deletePerson, savePerson;
	ButtonPanel buttonPanel;
	
	
	public PersonenListePanel() {
		
		setLayout(new BorderLayout(5,5));
		setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(10,10,10,10));
		
		dbHandler = new DBHandler();
		dbHandler.personenAnzeigen();
		
		JLabel test = new JLabel("Übersicht Personen");
		test.setFont(new Font("Verdana", Font.BOLD, 20));
		
		personenTableModel = new PersonenTableModel();
		
		personenTable = new PersonenTable(personenTableModel);
		
		
		scrollPane = new JScrollPane(personenTable);
		
		buttonPanel = new ButtonPanel();

	    add(test, BorderLayout.NORTH);
	    add(scrollPane, BorderLayout.CENTER);
	    add(buttonPanel, BorderLayout.EAST);
		
		
	}
	
	
	class ButtonPanel extends JPanel {

		ButtonPanel() {
			
			newPerson = new PersonButton("neue Person");
			editPerson = new PersonButton("ändern");
			deletePerson = new PersonButton("löschen");
			savePerson = new PersonButton("speichern");
						
			setLayout(new BoxLayout(this, BoxLayout.Y_AXIS));
			
			add(Box.createRigidArea(new Dimension(0, 10)));
			add(newPerson);
			add(Box.createRigidArea(new Dimension(0, 10)));
			add(editPerson);
			add(Box.createRigidArea(new Dimension(0, 10)));
			add(deletePerson);
			add(Box.createRigidArea(new Dimension(0, 10)));
			add(savePerson);
			add(Box.createRigidArea(new Dimension(0, 10)));
			
		}
	
	}
	
	
	class PersonButton extends JButton {
		
		PersonButton(String text) {
			
			this.setText(text);
			
			setPreferredSize(new Dimension(120,20));
			setMinimumSize(this.getPreferredSize());
			setMaximumSize(this.getPreferredSize());
			
			
		}
		
		
	}
	
	

}
```

Die HauptFrame-Klasse...

```
public class HauptFrame extends JFrame {
	
	private int width, height;
	private int x, y;
	private Dimension d;
	private HauptMenue hauptmenue;
	JPanel hauptPanel;
		
	public HauptFrame() {

		// Grösse des Bildschirms abfragen
		d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();

		// Framegrösse 9/10 vom kompletten Bildschirm
		width = d.width * 9 / 10;
		height = d.height * 9 / 10;

		// Frame auf Bildschirm zentriert
		x = (d.width / 2) - (width / 2);
		y = (d.height / 2) - (height / 2);

		setBounds(x, y, width, height);
		
		hauptPanel = new JPanel();
		
		add(BorderLayout.CENTER, hauptPanel);
		
		hauptmenue = new HauptMenue(this);
		setJMenuBar(hauptmenue);
		
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setVisible(true);
			
	}

}
```


----------



## anderer Gast (12. Jun 2008)

Sorry, hat sich wohl erledigt, nachdem ich den Code nochmal durchgeschaut habe. Hatte natürlich vergessen, dem hauptPanel im HauptFrame das BorderLayout zuzuweisen. Ist dann ja klar, wenn das JPanel das FlowLayout als Standard hat, dass die Anordnung dann komisch aussieht... Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------

